# Dogsinstyle Collar - Suri



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I never showed off Suri in her collar I ordered from Carol. She looks so "classy" in it! 

It cleared up a bit after terrible down pours of rain, so we have been bored


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

omg, that's sooo pretty. i didn't know red would look so good on silver. i want one for nickel too but probably a small one. let me write carol again.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I think Mia needs one!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

wow suri is so beautiful! she has such a cute little body! that collar looks wonderful on her.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Um I really want a silver poodle. NOW.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WOW! She looks great in it! I love the color.
_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful collar, gorgeous girl!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Red works on silvers. This is a 2 inch - I have a smaller one for more everyday but intend to get more.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Olie:
Is this beautiful silver girl the one you got from Tintlet poodles. What a stunner she is, and I LOVE her color.. Gloria has beautiful poodles and is an ethical breeder.
May I ask who sold you the colar. I just ordered pee booties (LOL) for my two boys, Cole and Onyx from Carol Beresh.. Is this the Carol you are referring to ?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yup, Carol 

http://www.dogsinstyle.com/


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Hi Olie:
> Is this beautiful silver girl the one you got from Tintlet poodles. What a stunner she is, and I LOVE her color.. Gloria has beautiful poodles and is an ethical breeder.
> May I ask who sold you the colar. I just ordered pee booties (LOL) for my two boys, Cole and Onyx from Carol Beresh.. Is this the Carol you are referring to ?


She is from Tintlet. Yes Carol is the one.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful pics of a beautiful girl and collar!! I love her color!!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous! Love the collar. Will have to check out her website.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Very pretty! Dog and collar! 
I can see Olie in the backround wondering: "Where's my collar? When do I get MY photo shoot!?" LOL :laugh:


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes, those are really nice. I agree - the more I see silver poodles of any size - the more I want one. I wonder if those wide collars are comfortable. How wide would be suitable for a mini?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I love and admire Silvers... this is a gorgeous color which has started to be appreciated alot in the conformation ring in the past 10 years. There are many breeders who produce stunning silvers in both canada and the states. I have alot of respect for color breeders. They have many challenges, hurdles and a smaller gene pool to deal with than breeders who breed blacks and whites which are more common.
If I had more room in my home as I live in a residential area and not in a rural one, which permits a certain number of dogs per household I would of added a gorgeous silver to my breeding program. Sigh.....


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

They are cloth material so they are compfy. This is more of a "showy" color after baths and walks. 

She has all different sizes. All custom made. Check out her site. 

Olie got his bath last weekend - I think I may have posted his latest on FB


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

I love the collar!! I'm looking at their selection right now, and I think that Ivy definitely needs one


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She is looking very regal and absolutely stunning in those photos. The red adn silver in the collar really are a nice accent to her coloring. Gorgeous girl!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks SMASHING!!! We put one of Carole cards in each puppy packet. 
Olie..you are doing a great job with Suri!! I wish Shayna was that shade of silver.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Suri looks so pretty! I love the red collar on her. I think Carole does a beautiful job.
I'm hoping to get a custom college football collar for Lacey, from Carole, if I can find the ribbon.
Thanks for sharing your pretty silver girl with us


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

tintlet said:


> Looks SMASHING!!! We put one of Carole cards in each puppy packet. Olie..you are doing a great job with Suri!! I wish Shayna was that shade of silver.


Tintlet:
This is a wonderful idea.. I am going to ask carol if she can send me some cards. I have clients who are always looking to purchase fancy collars for their poos and here in Canada there are very few people selling them and if they do they are WAY overly priced.

Carol if you are reading this post.. You have my home address so please send me some cards, lets say about 20... Thanks


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

tintlet said:


> Looks SMASHING!!! Olie..you are doing a great job with Suri!! I wish Shayna was that shade of silver.


Thanks that means a lot She makes it easy. 

Thanks everyone for the compliments.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I love it. I always put purple on Glader, but now I'm gonna have to try red.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Reesmom said:


> I love it. I always put purple on Glader, but now I'm gonna have to try red.


I have purples and lavenders and they seem to blend right into the silver, bright colors seem to go great!


----------

